# Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen könnten?



## olives

Guten Tag

"Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen könnten?"

Ist dieser Satz irgendwie richtig, idiomatisch? Oder klingt möglich + könnten irgendwie redundant?
Neigen die Leute manchmal dazu, solche Sätze zu bilden? 

Danke


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Für mich klingt es redundant. Normal wäre: „Könnten Sie mir (bitte) helfen?“


----------



## Kajjo

olives said:


> Ist dieser Satz irgendwie richtig, idiomatisch?


Der Satz ist formal gerade noch korrekt, aber absolut nicht idiomatisch.



olives said:


> Neigen die Leute manchmal dazu, solche Sätze zu bilden?


Nein.



Schlabberlatz said:


> „Könnten Sie mir (bitte) helfen?“


 Das wäre idiomatisch!


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier eine  Variante mit "möglich" (wenn du _möglich_ in deinen Satz einbauen willst - das klingt nicht so fordernd wie „Könnten Sie mir (bitte) helfen?“ ):

Wäre es Ihnen möglich, mir zu helfen? / Vielleicht wäre es Ihnen möglich, mir zu helfen?


----------



## Hutschi

olives said:


> Guten Tag
> 
> "Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen könnten?"
> 
> Ist dieser Satz irgendwie richtig, idiomatisch? Oder klingt möglich + könnten irgendwie redundant?
> Neigen die Leute manchmal dazu, solche Sätze zu bilden?
> 
> Danke



Hallo, wie oft habe ich eine andere Meinung als Kajjo, was die Frage betrifft, ob es idiomatisch ist.
Ich denke, es hängt von der Gegend, aber auch von der sozialen Herkunft ab, auch vom Alter. Vielleicht ist es eine "Ostkrankheit". Eher indirekt als direkt. Zum Beispiel in Arbeitszeugnissen war der Sprachunterschied gewaltig. Im Osten (DDR): "Er bemühte sich, immer alle Aufgaben zu erfüllen"=sehr gut. Im Westen und heute auch im Osten: Sehr schlecht, verheerend.

"Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen könnten?" - Ja, es ist redundant. Ja, es ist etwas ungewöhnlich. Und ja, wörtlich gesehen ist es in gewissem Sinne unsinnig.

Aber hier wird es nicht wörtlich gesehen, sondern als Höflichkeitsform.

Und als solche ist es für mich ebenso idiomatisch wie "Könnten Sie mir bitte sagen, wie spät es ist." Die Antwort: "Nein, ich könnte nicht!" ist dagegen unhöflich.

Ich habe mit solchen indirekten Formulierungen bei Anfragen fast immer Erfolg gehabt, mehr als mit direkten.

Man gibt dem anderen die Möglichkeit, abzulehnen, ohne das Gesicht zu verlieren.

"Könnten Sie mir bitte helfen?" ist wesentlich direkter, gleichzeitig fordernder, aber auch idiomatisch. Das würde ich bei kurzfristigen Fragen verwenden:

"Könnten Sie mir bitte helfen, den Kinderwagen in die Straßenbahn zu heben?"


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen könnten?"


Ich empfinde vor allem das "wäre möglich, dass" als sprachlich verquer und nicht-idiomatisch.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Er bemühte sich, immer alle Aufgaben zu erfüllen"=sehr gut. Im Westen und heute auch im Osten: Sehr schlecht, verheerend.


Das liegt aber nicht an unterschiedlicher Sprache, sondern einzig an einem Zeugnis-Code im Westen, der sich aufgrund völlig unsinniger Gesetze gebildet hat. Wenn man nichts Schlectes schreiben darf, dann schreibt man halt Gutes und definiert es um. Das ist wirklich nur Code, nicht anderes Sprachverständnis.

_Tante Herta ist eine tolle Gastgeberin. Sie bemüht sich immer so liebevoll um jeden einzelnen. 
_
Das ist positiv gemeint, auch im Westen. Es ist Alltagssprache.

_Herr Schiller bemühte sich immer, alle Aufgaben zu unserer größten Zufriedenheit zu lösen._

Zeugniscode: Er bemühte sich, aber es gelang ihm leider nicht. Verheerendes Urteil. Schlechter geht es nicht. Selbst dieser Code ist heute schon wieder quasi verboten und wäre wohl erfolgreich verklagbar. Heutzutage ist doch eine 3 schon die neue 6 und der ganze Code schwankt zwischen 1+ und 1-. Arbeitszeugnisse sind quasi wertlos geworden.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde vor allem das "wäre möglich, dass" als sprachlich verquer und nicht-idiomatisch.


Ja, das empfinde ich auch als komisch und nicht idiomatisch. Aber es ging eigentlich um "Wäre es möglich ..."
Ist das "es" zwischenzeitlich korrigiert worden? Als ich es las, hieß es: "Wäre es möglich, ..."


----------



## Sowka

Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde vor allem das "wäre möglich, dass" als sprachlich verquer und nicht-idiomatisch.


Ich empfinde es ganz ähnlich wie Kajjo und würde, um die Zurückhaltung von "möglich" unterzubringen, eher auf JCKs Formulierungen zurückgreifen:


JClaudeK said:


> Wäre es Ihnen (vielleicht bitte) möglich, mir zu helfen? / Vielleicht wäre es Ihnen möglich, mir zu helfen?


Mit dem von mir eingefügten Klammerausdruck wäre dies super-höflich und zurückhaltend, finde ich.

Aber insgesamt empfinde ich diese Ausdrucksweise nicht mehr als zeitgemäß. Diese *langwierige *Höflichkeit raubt eben auch dem Adressaten die Zeit (und wird durch diese Tatsache nach meinem Empfinden dann doch wieder unhöflich) ...


----------



## Perseas

Der Satz "Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen könnten?" ist nicht idiomatisch, wie ich hier lese. 
Aber "Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen?" ist gängiger, oder?


----------



## Sowka

Perseas said:


> Aber "Wäre es möglich, dass Sie mir helfen?" ist gängiger, oder?


Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass jemand so etwas sagt. Mir klingt es zu sehr nach einer theoretischen Erörterung: "Wäre es möglich, dass etwas passiert?" und nicht nach einer Bitte.

Ich würde, glaube ich, immer anders formulieren:
1) Partikelchen hinein: "Wäre es vielleicht/wohl bitte möglich, dass Sie mir helfen?" -- das klingt mir immer noch zu theoretisch. Deshalb:
2) Pronomen hinein: "Wäre es Ihnen vielleicht/wohl bitte möglich, dass Sie mir helfen?" -- den Übergang mit "dass" finde ich sehr unelegant.
Damit bin ich 3) bei "Wäre es Ihnen vielleicht/wohl bitte möglich, mir zu helfen?", was ich viel eleganter und üblicher finde.


----------



## Perseas

OK, vielen Dank, Sowka!


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> ...
> 
> 1) Partikelchen hinein: "Wäre es vielleicht/wohl bitte möglich, dass Sie mir helfen?" -- das klingt mir immer noch zu theoretisch.
> ...
> Damit bin ich 3) bei "Wäre es Ihnen vielleicht/wohl bitte möglich, mir zu helfen?", was ich viel eleganter und üblicher finde.



Ich auch.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich auch.


Siehst du -- und genau das meinte ich weiter oben mit idiomatisch. Es geht darum, was ein Muttersprachler tatsächlich natürlicherweise sagen würde. Und da sind diese "möglich, dass"-Konstruktionen bei guter Sprachbeherrschung verdammt unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> Und da sind diese "möglich, dass"-Konstruktionen bei guter Sprachbeherrschung verdammt unwahrscheinlich.


Kajjo,
Dein Satz hat mich zu dieser Frage geführt: Gilt wohl dasseble für "will, dass"/"möchte, dass"-Konsrtuktionen? Ich meine z.B. "Ich *möchte, dass* du mir hilfst, etwas zu tun"?


----------



## Sowka

Perseas said:


> "Ich *möchte, dass* du mir hilfst, etwas zu tun"?


Bei diesen Verben ist die Formulierung mit Infinitiv nicht möglich.

_Ist es Ihnen möglich, mir zu helfen? _
_Es ist Ihnen möglich, mir zu helfen._  (Dies nur, um die Parallelstruktur zu dem dritten Satz zu bilden.)
_Ich möchte, mir zu helfen_. 
_Ich möchte (gerne), dass du mir hilfst/dass Sie mir helfen/dass Ihr mir helft_.


----------



## Hutschi

In Perseas' Form wäre es möglich.

Ich möchte, dass Du mir hilfst, den Garten umzugraben.


----------



## Sowka

Ja, genau das wollte ich ausdrücken: Die Form mit "dass" ist in diesem Falle nicht unelegant, sondern -- soweit ich das gerade überblicke -- die einzig mögliche Form. Es ist die Form in meinem vierten Satz.

Perseas' Frage war ja gewesen, ob die Beurteilung "unelegant", die für "(Wäre es Ihnen) möglich, dass (Sie mir helfen)" ausgesprochen wurde, auch für diese "ich möchte, dass ..."-Form gilt.

Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## elroy

Ich bin mit Sowka. Dein "aber" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, Hutschi.


----------



## Perseas

Sowka said:


> Perseas' Frage war ja gewesen, ob die Beurteilung "unelegant", die für "(Wäre es Ihnen) möglich, dass (Sie mir helfen)" ausgesprochen wurde, auch für diese "ich möchte, dass ..."-Form gilt.


Ja, das wollte ich ausdrücken. Sowka, danke für Deine Antwort! Hutschi und Elroy, danke für die Bestätigung!


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich bin mit Sowka. Dein "aber" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, Hutschi.


Ich habe es entfernt. Der Bezug war nicht mehr erkennbar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Ich meine z.B. "Ich *möchte, dass* du mir hilfst, ........"


Das ist keine Bitte mehr, sondern eindeutig eine (Auf)Forderung.

In diesem Faden geht es aber um (möglichst) höfliche Bitten.
Und da bleiben für mich  die Möglichkeiten:
"Könntest du mir bitte helfen?"
oder (noch zurückhaltender)
"Ist/ Wäre es dir möglich, mir zu helfen?"


----------



## elroy

Abgesehen davon, ob "möglich, dass" hier idiomatisch ist oder nicht, stört mich das "könntest" am Ende. Meines Erachtens müsste es wenn dann auf jeden Fall "hilfst" - nicht "helfen könntest" - heißen, also "Wäre es möglich, dass du mir hilfst?", ebenso "Wäre es wünschenswert, dass du mir _hilfst_?",  "Wäre es empfehlenswert, dass du mir _hilfst_?" usw.  

"Mir zu helfen" ist ja semantisch gesehen eine Umschreibung von "dass du mir hilfst" - nicht von "dass du mir _helfen könntest_".


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist keine Bitte mehr, sondern eindeutig eine (Auf)Forderung.
> 
> In diesem Faden geht es aber um (möglichst) höfliche Bitten.


Natürlich hast Du Recht.


----------

